# Glitches in sound



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a Tivo on a Freeview box and am noticing that about 3 mins into a recording a get a very short break in sound and sometimes further in to the recording. The Tivo is upgraded with 250gb hard drive cachecard + 512mb memory. I run Tivoweb and endpad and mode 0 with RGBset.
This sound problem is the only thing that is wrong.

Has anyone got any ideas on what it may be.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

It could be your ModeO settings - which ones are you using?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I record in high quality with CATV bitrates set at VBRBitrate 3200000 and MAXBitrate 7000000
and of course I have save disk space switched on.

My other Tivo has exactly the same setup but uses a Telewest Cable STB as its source and it does not suffer the same sound glitches.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Are you sure it is not the normal digital interferance you can sometime get with Freeview boxes when something in the house(or in some cases within 20 miles) gets switched off/on??

Have you tried it with the AUX key pressed bypassing the tivo??


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have been monitoring this problem now for some weeks and it seems that it is always occurring on BBC 1 & 2 channels. I run endpad with 1 min start paddding and always notice a brief break in sound during the various BBC1 red dancers showing before the programme starts. Does anyone have any ideas?
My next step may be to swap my freeview box to a second one that I have and see if that makes any difference


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

I regularly get glitches on BBC1 and 2 on my freeview box.

Used to use one that had really loud glitches, new one has silent glitches.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

RichardJH said:


> I have a Tivo on a Freeview box and am noticing that about 3 mins into a recording a get a very short break in sound and sometimes further in to the recording. The Tivo is upgraded with 250gb hard drive cachecard + 512mb memory. I run Tivoweb and endpad and mode 0 with RGBset.
> This sound problem is the only thing that is wrong.
> 
> Has anyone got any ideas on what it may be.


I have this problem on a Tivo connected to a Phillips box. When it happens I get a lip sync problem as well.
My other Tivo, with a Matsui is fine.
Both machines are 250gb with mode 0.
When I get some time I will swap Freeview boxes to see if the problem is transferred.


----------

